# Dublin, VA - Roberta YF



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12346891

Pulaski Co AS, Roberta, YF (this shelter labels all GSDs as mixes!)








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Bump from page 5.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for the beautiful girl...any interest?? Look at that face...just asking for someone to be her friend.


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

She is beautiful. Is anyone working on her?


----------



## Hilary (Apr 12, 2005)

Bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

No longer listed


----------

